# Richmond indiana hunter of morel



## Chet huston

Found ten small grey in Richmond in are.last fall found hen and chicken round same area . A little rare for around here .anyone else in area found any yet .sunny and 70 I think Saturday will be good.


----------



## Chet huston

Come on weekend Saturday should be hot .found this big one last year.was big as roll of paper towel.shrunk up.lol


----------



## Chet huston

T tom said:


> New castle here, I found one on the 6th. Earliest find ever by 8days. It seems to me there popping from West to east instead of North to south this year. The next 10days should really be good for East Central indiana.


----------



## Chet huston

It is finally raining.should be big help .found some big ones today but got rained out, but I'm not complaining .lol.happy hunting.


----------



## yorkie

i was out yesterday in woods near Eaton ohio found ! yellow i was in woods that r over grown with honey suckel tress & bushes which was very hard to walk threw & hunt


----------



## rosealabama83

I grew up in Williamsburg, just outside of Richmond, I would do anything to get a way back there right now!!!


----------



## joeandjulie

we hunted near union city yesterday. nothing greening up yet. saw 1 devil's urn. no morels though.


----------



## Chet huston

T tom said:


> OHIO!!
> I can't remember if I was Dayton a girl from Eaton, or Eaton a girl from Dayton.


I drive through Eaton every day.live near Richmond.I can't wait for seven or eight days of warm weather .they will be up alot better.won't be long.glad to hear ya found one though.


----------



## Chet huston

rosealabama83 said:


> I grew up in Williamsburg, just outside of Richmond, I would do anything to get a way back there right now!!!


Richmond is a good area.they will be up here soon.good luck to ya.


----------



## Chet huston

joeandjulie said:


> we hunted near union city yesterday. nothing greening up yet. saw 1 devil's urn. no morels though.


It will be better condition s soon.hope to find soon maybe week or so .


----------

